

Microsoft doesn't trust us? - ittan

This is not a trolling/vote post, just really annoyed at Microsoft! Do we really need a credit card for the trial sign up?<p>It says proof of identity, why do websites like Heroku offer email id checks instead?<p>https://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/pricing/calculator/
======
ittan
They also take the phone number from a user to register on azure.

